# traveling to miami - any suggestions?



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll be spending a few days in the Miami area next month, primarily for scuba, and was wondering
a.) any must sees in terms of facilities, shops, etc?
b.) is it possible to bring any live purchases on the plane with me ?
c.) I'm looking to do a day trip to the everglades, or some other nature trip - any suggestions? nothing too rugged, and nothing that will require an increase in my life insurance policy. I'm just looking to sample some of what south florida has to offer in terms of nature, above the water.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Everglades national park isn't far from Miami, they have a big alligator farm/rescue (not farmed for meat or skin) about halfway down I believe with some pretty sick airboat rides. I think it runs solely off of donations. i just moved to the palm beach so I wish I could be more help.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

If your into scuba you should definitely look into diving some wrecks. Other than the obvious (beach) you can check out the Everglades like joey suggested. It's also pretty nice to check out bayside (downtown Miami) or southbeach for some dining and dancing (if your into that) or just to people watch. It's usually a nice atmosphere. PM me if you need any help or anything and I can recommend some other stuff.


----------

